# being induced on wednesday!!



## rachelha (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello
My induction has been brought forward from Sunday to Wednesday, Arghh tomorrow!!  This is due to early  warning signs of pre-eclampsia and placental failure.  I am absolutely terrified of the induction, and the realisation that by the end of  the week I will be a proper mum.  I have been concentrating so much on getting through the pregnancy with both of us as healthy as possible, that i have not really considered what comes after that. 

P.s. those of you who are on Facebook, please don't mention this on there.  We are trying to avoid constant text messages after updates.


----------



## cazscot (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck  x


----------



## margie (Aug 31, 2010)

Good Luck Rachel - can you get your medical team to reassure you about the induction ? I will be thinking of you


----------



## thedame (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh how exciting Rachel...the very best of luck


----------



## Cookie (Aug 31, 2010)

Ooh good luck!

You will be absolutely fine - I felt similarly clueless about 3.5 years ago and the result is now sitting on the sofa next to me, eating an apple!

x


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2010)

All the luck in the world rach x x be thinking of you


----------



## MrsSharpwaa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Rachel

Although I'm not diabetic I can sympathise from the point of view of induction. I have 5 children and didn't manage to go into labour spontaneously once! All are healthy happy adults now. You may find that labour starts with a jolt as opposed to a gradual meander but the end result is worth it .

All the best!!!!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi rachel, Im glad ur team have acted upon your recent symptoms, least you know that your little one is going to be fine  Im so excited for you, I hope it all goes well...

ps from my experience of induction, it was very boring waiting on something to happen  Just make sure U take a book or some magazines etc lol I took my nintendo ds!! anything to make the time pass quicker  
I hope the induction goes well and doesnt come to a dreaded c section like me hun lol 

Good luck, and I will be thinking of u tomo xxxxxx


----------



## beckyp (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck Rachel    Hopefully not too long before you have a little bundle of joy!


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow!!  xx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck! how many weeks are you now? I'm sure you will feel fine once you have your little baby in your arms


----------



## shirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Good Luck for tomorrow Rachael, will be thinking of you, love shirl x


----------



## FairyNuff (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh how exciting! You'd be nervous now no matter how the baby was coming!

Good luck with everything, the hard work will start just after delivery  

Love Sarah x


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow Rachel.
My induced baby is now 24 and living abroad!!

My husband turned to me the night before he was born and said 'what if we don't know how to be parents?'. Good timing! I have to say we were terrified too but now think we are marvelous and am sure you will be too.

All the best x


----------



## Cate (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck Rachel!  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Persil (Aug 31, 2010)

Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow, Rachel!! I hope everything goes well for you!!

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 31, 2010)

Best of luck for tommorrow. It has really been a pleasure to follow your journey through pregnancy and I am sure you've helped loads of people by sharing your experiences. 
I hope it all goes smoothly tommorrow and your team take good care of you both.


----------



## grahams mum (Aug 31, 2010)

good luck and we are waiting for your story and pictures!!!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 1, 2010)

So excited and nervous for you.

Hope you and baby and daddy are ok? (everyone forgets about new dads)

Hope the birth goes as well as it can. Will be thinking of you all day xxx


----------



## rachelha (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for all your best wishes.  We have been told he might not make am appearance until tomorrow, do don't hold your breath for   news.  I actually got some sleep last night (well as much.as anyone 38+3 pregnant ever does) and am feeling more excited and less scared.

Hope all is good for Chrissie


----------



## shiv (Sep 1, 2010)

Best of luck Rachel, hope all goes well, can't wait to see photos


----------



## tracey w (Sep 1, 2010)

Wishing you luck for today! Seems two minutes since we found out you were pregnant!


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck rachel  It's weird how quickly your pregnancy seems to have gone because I remember you being a few weeks pregnant just before I had Jessica. You'll be so relieved once your little one's in the world especially not having to go to all those clinic appointments wohoooo  I hope everything goes as smoothly as possible xxx


----------



## bex123 (Sep 1, 2010)

wow! good luck today , hope it all goes smoothly for you , dont forget to tell your other half to eat lol , my hubby on my first birth went 2 days without eating because he didnt want to leave my side and miss it  bless him  , im soo excited for you !!!!


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 1, 2010)

All the best Rachel!!  Hope all's going really smoothly, thinking of & praying for you! 

Twitchy x


----------



## Lizzzie (Sep 1, 2010)

ALREADY? You'll excuse me have been avoiding this part of the forum for a while but it really doesn't seem like two minutes ago you were pregnant..... must seem like a lifetime to you though!

Here's hoping that right at this moment you're lying nursing one of the world's youngest people...... All the Best


----------



## rachelha (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your best wishes.  Nothing to report so far, not even one mini contraction, but I only had the drugs 8 hours ago.  Theo has gone home to get some sleep before things hopefully kick off tomorrow.


----------



## Steff (Sep 2, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Thank you all for your best wishes.  Nothing to report so far, not even one mini contraction, but I only had the drugs 8 hours ago.  Theo has gone home to get some sleep before things hopefully kick off tomorrow.



Hey rach lovley to hear from you good luck hun xxx soo exciting


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 2, 2010)

Hope all is well on the way for you Rachel - how exciting xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 2, 2010)

The waiting around is so frustrating, hope that things start to happen soon. All the best xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 2, 2010)

I have heard the first lot never work, its the second lot that gets it going.

Theo is a lovely name one of our faves for a boy 

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## twinnie (Sep 2, 2010)

good luck


----------



## rachelha (Sep 2, 2010)

Still nothing to report, on second type of gel now. Hopecully tho@ one will work and will have my waters broken later on this evening.


----------



## bev (Sep 2, 2010)

Good luck to you both.

Rachel, dont sit down - stay upright as it helps to start things off!Bev


----------

